# A comparison of a few 8"s in the same .35 enlcosure



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The car is a Jeep Patriot midsize SUV

build is here.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ery/126258-my-most-simple-install-ever-2.html

I made a nice custom enclosure to hide behind a panel to keep it stealth. This is the enclosure on the passenger side.




























I have tried the various 8" woofers all powered with a zapco 500.1 crossed over at 80hz:


Tc Epic 8
JLw3
Boston 8.5LF
Dayton HO 8
Sundown sa 8 1.5

I listened with my ears and with an rta.

Then I listened and fine tuned all subs on numerous grams on psylocybin for interstellar accurateness.

Youre going to read this thread cus we love subwoofers and were all in the trap together.

Right to it: 

Epic : This was my favorite. It played down to 22hz and sounded very clean, however you needed to eq to get upper bass making it not the easiest to blend. Played the lowest, had the most output, never bottomed out. Why didnt I get another? Because the first one had a voice coil issue, the replacement had a non centered cone or logo and the 3rd was perfect. Quality control issues but TC will work with you make have great customer service but I ended up spending $50 on shipping this thing back and forth.

8w3: Does nothing great, has problems below 35 hz, sounds nice in the vented microbox but sealed, no where near enough output. Dont buy this

Sundown Sa8 v1.5: Great low end. The surround was too tall so I couldnt fit it behind my panel. Very underwhelming from what I have heard about and from this sub but never bottomed out and 60hz and under was nice. Pretty loud on par with the epic but didnt sound as good nor blend. However, I heard this sub ported and it was excellent. Just bad in my ap.

Boston 8.5LF: an old school gem I had in the basement. Smooth bass but very picky from song to song. Some songs sounded phenomenal but no impact. Got to about 25 hz. Could not keep up at high volume with many songs. Still an excellent 8, just need to use more than one.

Dayton HO 8: In there now. Sounds excellent. Same clean bass I was getting from the epic but through an greater frequency range. Bends in perfectly. Unfortunately rolls off at 30 hz but thats ok, its an 8. Output is very surprising. Second loudest sub I used. Only thing is you can hear when this sub reaches excursion loudly. Snap noise is there but only when youre going really hard in the paint. Just lower it till it goes away and all is good. As of now, this sub is the chosen one

Assumed faq:

1. Why not Alpine 8r : I started with a 7.35 cutout for the epic
2. Why not w7: didnt fit.

There you have it people who are looking for a 8 in a sealed small enclosure.

My next woofers to try would have been the morel primo 8 and cdt qes 8 but Im cool with the ho.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, and for comparison, I would swap in a 10" idqv4 and 10" Audiomobile EVO in their own enclosures periodically because the evo is my reference sub and the IDQ is more bass than I need and then go back to the 8 to see if I was actually content with the output.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

no one cares


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ever consider the ID8 or Arc8? I would be interested to hear you thoughts if you ever got a chance to drop one in.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, too big of a cutout for the ID/arc and alpine. I wanted a high power 8 as I wanted the most output possible so I looked at xmech and the epic and w7 are on top. Followed by sa8 and alpine.

The dayton is one of those subs that just blends and hides out like the ultimo. Sometimes doesnt sound like its on on some songs.

I could use a bit more output and it seems that the 350 or so from my zapco 500.1 in a sealed enclosure under the rec size is still too much power and I hear it bottoming out. Im constantly adjusting my sub level


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

what about the jbl gto804? it'd be a cheap experiment


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Cutout issue re:gto.

Im on PE now returning the Dayton. Just not enough output. 

Im going to try the cdt QES 8" or just put the epic back in.

Edit: Going to try the CDT QES-820 as a dealer is selling them for 199 online.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sundown SD-8!!!! The sa wasn't made for sealed boxes. Especially one that small.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Sundown SD-8!!!! The sa wasn't made for sealed boxes. Especially one that small.


the main issue with the sa that he listed was the surround being too tall, i think the sd surround is similar


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

SD-2 8" surround is the same size -- as far as the sound I think he'd like it alot more in sealed than any SA-8 model.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

sundownz said:


> SD-2 8" surround is the same size -- as far as the sound I think he'd like it alot more in sealed than any SA-8 model.


Yeah, the surround clearance is an issue. Though, I may be able to make it work with some spacers and routing. The Sa-8 surround was too tall and tight for the location.

The price is right but I still have a sa-8 I need to unload.

The sd also has a foam surround correct?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> Sundown SD-8!!!! The sa wasn't made for sealed boxes. Especially one that small.


The site says otherwise. I mean I was going to get the SD but according to the sundown site, the goal was to make it sound as good as the sa with less depth. I had the depth so I got the sa.

IDQ10v4 currently hooked up in a sealed enclosure. Wish I could fit a 10.

Edit: Sundown, if the SD works better in sealed than the v1s you should mention it on your website. No disrespect just a suggestion.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

Relevant to my interests. 

Did you have _flat _response down to 22Hz with the Epic? I'd like to try one some day, but it won't do a 2 ohm, as it has dual 2 ohm VCs, and my amp makes it big power at 2.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

JCJetta said:


> but it won't do a 2 ohm, as it has dual 2 ohm VCs, and my amp makes it big power at 2.


What?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I get it, your amp makes its power at 2 ohms and the epic is 1 or 4 ohms

No not flat to 22hz, that would be amazing. But audible to 22 hz about -5 db though going crazy but no bottoming out or much noise.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I meant; too much multitasking for me today. 

Any other subs you plan on trying?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> I get it, your amp makes its power at 2 ohms and the epic is 1 or 4 ohms
> 
> No not flat to 22hz, that would be amazing. But audible to 22 hz about -5 db though going crazy but no bottoming out or much noise.


I got what hes saying, I just don't understand why yall think you can't run that woofer at two ohms?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

because its a d2. Are you aware of some wizardry I am not?

Yes, I am trying new 8s.

The hunt continues and will be on going in this thread.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was under the impression you can just run power to one coil and short the second coil with a small piece of wire.

I've run my old Sundowns that way and fed them about double their rated power. Popular belief says you effectively half the power handling when running one coil and end up frying the sub with rated power but I didn't.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill toss in a quick review of the IDQ 10" d2 v4

Its a good sub. Super loud for what it is. Have you heard a v3? Then you heard a v4.

If you didnt then its a good sub that does everyting well but nothing exceptionally. 95% of the pop would be content imo

My 10" EVO sounds better in all aspects but dc'd and not as loud.

Also I want to add that I dont like 8"s. I want the most cone area possible making the least amount of effort. 

I just need to find an acceptable 8.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I was under the impression you can just run power to one coil and short the second coil with a small piece of wire.
> 
> I've run my old Sundowns that way and fed them about double their rated power. Popular belief says you effectively half the power handling when running one coil and end up frying the sub with rated power but I didn't.


Can I have a different knowledgeable person comment on this?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know that I qualify as "knowledgeable," but I do recall seeing someone else post about using only a single coil of a DVC woofer. I, personally, would not do it unless I got the go ahead and recommendation from the manufacturer/driver designer.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats how I feel about it


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Whens the last time you've ever seen a manufacturer recommend anything other than power handling and enclosure size?

I've played with a lot of new in box subs in my day and none of them ever said anything about the coils and how they should be used. 

Not trying to argue, but I just never understood why people thinks it's either all or nothing when it comes to voice coils. Only downside I've noticed with running just one coil is that some subs sound very muddy and uncontrolled, but once the second coil is shorted everything is back on target and tight.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Whens the last time you've ever seen a manufacturer recommend anything other than power handling and enclosure size?


Of those that participate on this site? All of the time.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Of those that participate on this site? All of the time.


Actually yeah, you got me there lol. Still, either there is no harm done with running one coil, or Sundown makes the absolute best subs out there in terms of durability. One or the other.

Probably both


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

The only way I would I would do it is if Jacob came back and said it was OK.
That would be the **** because I would LOVE to try a pair of the SD-2's but I need a final load of 2 ohms.
To my knowledge that's the only coil configuration that they are available in.

Edit: I remember a thread about using the shorting one of the coils to raise or lower the total Q in IB. 
I'm searching for it now.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Found it!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...io-discussion/144501-ib-one-coil-shorted.html


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I was under the impression you can just run power to one coil and short the second coil with a small piece of wire.
> 
> I've run my old Sundowns that way and fed them about double their rated power. Popular belief says you effectively half the power handling when running one coil and end up frying the sub with rated power but I didn't.


Pretty valid. I tried this with a Type R 8 to get a 2ohm load on two dual 2ohm subs but it was awhile back and I can't remember what it sounded like. 
I do remember not leaving it like that for long.



tyroneshoes said:


> Can I have a different knowledgeable person comment on this?





MarkZ said:


> I would be surprised if it reduced it much, if at all. These coils are so tightly interwound that you've got the same hunk of metal whether you drive one or two. The difference is the thermal resistance between coils. Can't imagine it's very large.
> 
> Seems like it would be analogous to wondering how much dissipation ability you lose by using stranded cable vs. solid cable. Those tiny gaps will resist heat transfer more than if they were metal, but how much is it really going to matter?





minbari said:


> so basically.
> 
> drive both coils: uses less power to fully drive the speaker, because of a larger magnetic field produced by both coils.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

thank you


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> thank you


Thank the Red Bull!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Both leaving one coil open or shorting it increases qes significantly. Your sub's resultant qts will rise significantly as well. It's essentially the same thing as taking 4 spark plugs out of one bank of your v8 engine so only half the engine runs. Shorting one coil increases qes even more (about 3x the normal value), but the shorted coil acts as a brake in the gap and thus tremendously decreases your qms so the qts is less than with one coil open yet still higher than normal. qes is synonymous with motor strength (bl) so your motor strength diminishes as qes increases.

Tyrone - not sure if you know, but the Epic uses the same TC2+ motor as the old EVO's so the sound should be very similar. That's what I plan on doing with the broken epic 8 from you - robbing the motor and building a 10" EVO/Epic clone.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

This may be relevant (or not). 

The Ascendant Audio Atlas provided variable qts options depending on what you do to the non-powered gold coil. Shorted provided the lowest qts and open gave the highest. 

I'm just a bit confused since this thread is saying that shorting one of the coils makes it act like a brake and lowers motor force - this is opposite compared to the Atlas.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

hurrication said:


> Tyrone - not sure if you know, but the Epic uses the same TC2+ motor as the old EVO's so the sound should be very similar. That's what I plan on doing with the broken epic 8 from you - robbing the motor and building a 10" EVO/Epic clone.


Yes I sure am. That was my main reason for buying it. My evo and the epic 10 sound different although they share the same motor. Very different specs, FS and VAS, depth/basket, less excursion. Now the Soundsplinter rl-i was exactly the same driver as the epic with just a different logo.The new models will have zero changes but the logo

Interested in your finished product.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Ray21 said:


> I'm just a bit confused since this thread is saying that shorting one of the coils makes it act like a brake and lowers motor force - this is opposite compared to the Atlas.


Low qts is not always synonymous with high motor force. In the case of a shorted coil acting as a brake, the only reason the qts isn't through the roof is because the shorted coil decreases qms tremendously. I'll give you an example from the testing I did on a DVC sub I built earlier this year.

Both coils in parallel:









BL^2/Re of 76. That's very close to older 2" coil L7's.

One coil open:









Notice the qes increase from .539 to 1.015. This factor alone is what also increases the qts from .5 to .879. BL^2/Re drops to 40.7. A 12" Dual SD12 has a BL^2/Re of about 50 as a comparison so we have dramatically weakened the motor force. Sensitivity also drops from 83.4 to 80.6

Now, one coil shorted:









Notice the qes increases even more to 1.364. Also as you can see the brake action of the shorted coil decreased qms from about 6.5 to 1.164 which is the only reason that the qts isn't through the roof. Sensitivity is down to 79.4 and BL^2/Re is 29.75. This is about the same amount of motor force as the 6.5" mid in your door. It's only roughly 1/3 of the motor force as with both coils connected.

Another interesting thing to note about one coil being shorted is the lowered inductance (Le) and the impedance curve. This is because a shorted coil acts like a pole shorting sleeve, except it's not the same because it is not linear. 

The only reason to only use one coil on a DVC sub is if you're going to run them infinite baffle because there is no performance benefit over the sub w/ two active coils in the same enclosure.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe the manufacturer will make you one with the right VC config. It's not like that's never been accomplished before!  What about the Hybrid 8"? Or did you mention that and I missed it because I'm a dummy?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The hybrid 8 doesnt take enough power or have enough xmax

A board vender was nice enough to send me one of their 8"s to demo.

We havent seen this sub yet on this forum so Im kinda excited.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GZHW 20X? I'm definitely interested in hearing your thoughts once you get to test it.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

that thing looks pretty solid.

on the hybrid 8, i talked to hybrid about them not too long ago and they didn't recommend them without running at least 2, even ported, so i definitely don't think a single sealed would be all that pleasing


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I think your box is the problem more then choosing what woofer to use personally .. You need way more air space sealed big time unless you built that box for an exact sub and then that sub should sound the best.. Are you running a Processor ??


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mrstangerbanger said:


> I think your box is the problem more then choosing what woofer to use personally .. You need way more air space sealed big time unless you built that box for an exact sub and then that sub should sound the best.. Are you running a Processor ??


its a .43 sealed enclosure. Its braced and well built. Its the recommended size for pretty much all 8"s sealed out there. its not the issue. The issue is finding an 8 that has enough output to keep up with my front stage and sounds good. 

Im using the processing on the x4r and the eq on the deck. No bass boost on the 500.1


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> its a .43 sealed enclosure. Its braced and well built. Its the recommended size for pretty much all 8"s sealed out there. its not the issue. The issue is finding an 8 that has enough output to keep up with my front stage and sounds good.
> 
> Im using the processing on the x4r and the eq on the deck. No bass boost on the 500.1



I totally understand what your saying but its going to be hard to get what you want out of that small of a sub without a bigger box or ported box or some kind of processing so you can boost 20hz or lower frq.. What do you have your mid bass crossed over at ?? 
I went from a sealed box with 2 12inch subs that was built to specs to a ported 3.5cp ft box tuned to 25hz for a 13inch sub and was blown away how much better everything was .... my upfront bass was 10 times better and I had a much flatter response but my van has a lot to play with that also .. But personally I would never go sealed again.. 

I think a 10inch sub would work way better and looks like you have the room ??

In all my time in car audio the bigger the box the better but I understand that your trying to keep space down but its a give and take relationship in car audio lol ...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mrstangerbanger said:


> I totally understand what your saying but its going to be hard to get what you want out of that small of a sub without a bigger box or ported box or some kind of processing so you can boost 20hz or lower frq.. What do you have your mid bass crossed over at ??
> I went from a sealed box with 2 12inch subs that was built to specs to a ported 3.5cp ft box tuned to 25hz for a 13inch sub and was blown away how much better everything was .... my upfront bass was 10 times better and I had a much flatter response but my van has a lot to play with that also .. But personally I would never go sealed again..
> 
> I think a 10inch sub would work way better and looks like you have the room ??
> ...


No, I know all that stuff. I have numerous subs I can toss in there now with custom enclosures to get the sound I want but I want it to look stock in the truck and will be using a single 8 dammit

My eq has 40hz as a freq so I can boost fine.

I was content with the epic so Im sure there is another sub that will work for me.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> No, I know all that stuff. I have numerous subs I can toss in there now with custom enclosures to get the sound I want but I want it to look stock in the truck and will be using a single 8 dammit
> 
> My eq has 40hz as a freq so I can boost fine.
> 
> I was content with the epic so Im sure there is another sub that will work for me.


Im sure you will figure it out ... But I would buy a processor before trying more 8inch subs but that just me .. Good luck


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mrstangerbanger said:


> Im sure you will figure it out ... But I would buy a processor before trying more 8inch subs but that just me .. Good luck


I have a processor. I dont use it because my x4r has crossovers, peq and delay. You dont really need a processor on the sub in my experience.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Little OT, but how do you like the X4R? Got a new one coming in tomorrow. 
Also sub'd for the 8" subs. I'll be looking for a sub in about the same space in a few weeks.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Of all the 8" subs I have heard or installed lately in small sealed enclosures, the best sounding was an ID8v2 (easiest to blend & least "peaky" response) and the most output & lowest extension was from the Sundown SD-2 8.

Compared to the Dayton HF8, JL 8W7 & Kicker S8L7 I would say that the Dayton offers the best compromise if you are willing to sacrifice a few dbs. Since it sounds like you need a bit more than that, I will say that both the JL & Kicker can produce more output but you would need to port them. For that matter, the SD-2 8 is just as loud as those two when ported, and it can handle as much power as the 8W7. All that being said, the Epic 8 might be as good as it will get for you with a sealed 8". If that doesn't get the job done, then you may have to break out the fiberglass and shoehorn a sealed 10" in that space instead.

Not to de-rail the topic, but how are you liking those X69?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Not to de-rail the topic, but how are you liking those X69?


Have you compared the arc 8" to the id8"?

I like the x69s a lot. Great snappy midbass and nice midrange. Powerful speakers with 150 watts going to them. Theyre staying in the door. Only bad thing is the passive and tweeters are sub par so I had to go active.
I have a 15" boston g3 sealed going now for the past month and moving from that to the next 8 will be the moment of truth.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't recall ever hearing an Arc 8 in person, but from what I have read it is basically an ID8 clone anyway so I imagine it would be very similar. Compared to a 15" though, you will be giving up several db regardless.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> Have you compared the arc 8" to the id8"?





Chaos said:


> I don't recall ever hearing an Arc 8 in person, but from what I have read it is basically an ID8 clone anyway so I imagine it would be very similar. Compared to a 15" though, you will be giving up several db regardless.


From what I can tell, the Arc is the exact same subwoofer, dressed in Black. When you compare T/S they are identical. Not close, identical. Down to the the thousandth in "Q" measurements, even. I'm an Arc fan, but I just couldn't see myself paying the 50% difference on that one.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok guys finally have an update. Ive been running a boston g2 15 in the past couple months so Im going to too much bass back to an 8.

Scott and Brandon of Ground Zero suggested a 8 of their hydrogen series. I agreed happily. Their stuff looked very interesting to me. 

This is a beautiful, well made 8 with about 20 lbs of heft. Its a big dog but still remains shallow.





































Love the aesthetics and every nice feel to spring terminals and sturdy basket, this feels and look like a very high end sub and well built. 

So luckily it fit into the cutout because it was the same size of my epic










Now Im going to wait a little bit before I give you guys my full review but I will tell you this. It is not going anywhere. better than all the other subs in all areas but the real low stuff, However the sub is still very stiff.

audible down to 27 hz, not the low end based sub that the epic is but smooth through 25-80 hz. very clean. Sufficient output. Wont hit you in the chest like my boston 15 but its an 8 and there is no reason to compare. two of these will have good impact. 

the 350 watts from my zapco 500.1 seems about perfect for this sub and the sub will let you know audibly when it reaches excursion but not in a scary way like the dayton or say an idqv2. A pro of aluminum cones subs imo.

I will give a solid week of listening before I give you my final results and retune now that the 15s gone and I swapped tweets but I am extremely optimistic.

Again thanks to the guys at Ground Zero. Seriously cool guys to work with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome. I look forward to hearing your thoughts after it has broken in. Does it fit behind your panel ok?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome. I look forward to hearing your thoughts after it has broken in. Does it fit behind your panel ok?


no rubbing/contact what so ever. Fits perfect and happily back to this


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

subiemax said:


> Little OT, but how do you like the X4R? Got a new one coming in tomorrow.
> Also sub'd for the 8" subs. I'll be looking for a sub in about the same space in a few weeks.


Oh. The x4-r is my favorite amp of all time. I had the zapco dcs but theyre too big and the pdx but imo they sound not up to par compared to a/b. Kenwood excelon digital amps are among the best out there. I only like kenwood and jl digital fullrange at this point. The x4r being the best of them all due to the processor. Also produced 135 a channel @ 4 ohms and 400ish bridged. 

Disqualifying mosconi because theyre too much money for an amp imo

If you search I did a a review of the kenwoods at least 5 years ago. Never had an issue and this one is easily 5+ years old


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool. I look forward to your long term impressions of the GZ.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> no rubbing/contact what so ever. Fits perfect and happily back to this


I love that enclosure behind there. Wish my car gave me a option for something like that.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Oh. The x4-r is my favorite amp of all time. I had the zapco dcs but theyre too big and the pdx but imo they sound not up to par compared to a/b. Kenwood excelon digital amps are among the best out there. I only like kenwood and jl digital fullrange at this point. The x4r being the best of them all due to the processor. Also produced 135 a channel @ 4 ohms and 400ish bridged.
> 
> Disqualifying mosconi because theyre too much money for an amp imo
> 
> If you search I did a a review of the kenwoods at least 5 years ago. Never had an issue and this one is easily 5+ years old


Thanks, I saw your review after i posted that. Looking forward to getting mine installed one of these days. Actually the last amp i used was a Mosconi 120.4DSP. Favorite amp ive used so far, but just not in the budget at this time.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My review on the Gound Zero Hydrogen 8":

Its awesome. It is the best sounding sub out of them all and has the most output from 25-100 hz (except for the epic which had a little more output around 40 hz but was not as easy to blend as the GZ).

I use sweeps from 25-250 to blend in the sub and it is so easy to blend. Very balanced sub. I can hear/feel the sub at 25hz. Thats a huge feat for a single 8 in a suv. Now as its playing 25 there is no mechanical noise though it was moving like crazy.

As far as impact, its as good as any 8 I tried but theres limitations from an 8. I am completely content with this sub and like it more than the epic.

The bass has very low distortion and is so clean. If you put on a hiphop/electronic song with some nice bass it sounds buttery smooth. I prefer this sub to the epic. It does not disappoint and thus wins the contest and is not being removed. I imagine it may even sound better ported but sealed is great. It plays every frequency well. Does nothing wrong.

Thanks again to the guys at ground zero and I seriously recommend the hydrogen subs.

The best of the 8s listed


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

subiemax said:


> Mosconi 120.4DSP. Favorite amp ive used so far, but just not in the budget at this time.


Thats the only amp Id trade it for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting up your thoughts on the sub Harry. We appreciate it. I thought you would like it. The Hydrogen's are great subs


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm really glad that the GZ Hydrogen 8 worked out so well for you. I'd still be curious how the Arc/ID offerings would stack up against it. I know your cut out was to small for those to be an option. Hopefully we'll see some more comparisons soon from others.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Dustin, you could always A/B some if you want. We are happy to hear how people feel our products fair against the competition. I know that you are probably not set up for this comparison right now, keep it in mind.


Harry, thank you for your review and the time it took for you to complete. I'm glad that you are happy with the performance of the sub. 

When Scott and I decided to send out products for review we agreed that we wanted an unbiased person completing the reviews. Harry has no ties to us, had a gret review of comparable products going and have great reasoning behind his conclusions. 
Stay tuned for other reviews that are in the process, Skizers tread on the Uranium components and a yet to be started review on Caraudio.com of our new Radioactive subs.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats good news about the GZ 8


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I have used the idv3 10 for a long time in my previous truck so I kinda know what to expect. The ground zero is a much cleaner sounding sub. The output of this 8 is almost equal to the id 10 but much cleaner. The id isnt horrible at all, but this sub is pretty top notch.

Build quality isnt comparable either.

Thanks guys, I found an 8 I dont hate.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Hopefully ill be using GZ in my own vehicle one day soon.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the ground level, grass-roots, sponsoring of reviews by way of product distribution.

I'd believe a schmo with zero ties to the industry over some ad campaign glossed over with superlatives. 

well, 80% of the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

A few more days worth of listening to the sub, any new thoughts or observations?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A few more days worth of listening to the sub, any new thoughts or observations?


Scott pmed the the same question. 


Still love it. I think I might have it in slightly too big of an enclosure (.4) due to bottoming out occasionally but it sounds amazing and I have a gain control knob thats easy access. Totally happy with it. Dont miss the extra cone area of a 10 much.

Would love to try it vented

I know scotts using it in the prefab vented enclosure and is also impressed. Its a really nice sub. Are shorting rings used in the hydrogen models?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow. I've never even considered Gz. Now that I look at em, I might be interested in 3 of the uranium series. D3 coils. Perfect to get to 2ohm on an arc 4kse. Might be the yummy I've been looking for. 

sent from Tapatalk, via Sony Z1 badassness!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Scott must have been reading my mind, I was unaware he was sending you a PM. Guess we both just wanted to follow up and make sure tou are still enjoying them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> Wow. I've never even considered Gz. Now that I look at em, I might be interested in 3 of the uranium series. D3 coils. Perfect to get to 2ohm on an arc 4kse. Might be the yummy I've been looking for.
> 
> sent from Tapatalk, via Sony Z1 badassness!


Most people have not thought of trying GZ because try are unfamiliar with the brand and the quality of the products. We will be changing that, hopefully making a name for the brand here in the states. 
If you're interested you can contact either Scott or I here or via phone

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Are shorting rings used in the hydrogen models?


 I think Peter should know that info. He is coming over from Germany for CES next week, so I will make sure I ask him when we meet up on Monday.


----------

